# Flounder 2/2/13



## DinoDave (Jun 18, 2010)

It was cold and windy but ended up being well worth the trip for 14 flounder, 2 sheephead, and a lionfish.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice mess of flatties !!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing in your variety of feeeesh 
Spear 'em up!


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice! How far out did ya'll have to go?


----------



## DinoDave (Jun 18, 2010)

Billybob+ said:


> Nice! How far out did ya'll have to go?


we werent more than 5 miles from the pass


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

DinoDave said:


> we werent more than 5 miles from the pass



Which pass? Destin or P-cola?


----------



## DinoDave (Jun 18, 2010)

Ron19 said:


> Which pass? Destin or P-cola?


Pensacola


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Structure?*

What was the structure you were diving on just wondered?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

capt mike said:


> What was the structure you were diving on just wondered?


Why don't you ask him for the GPS numbers :blinkr for him to just take you out there. I think he left a big X on the spot.:thumbup:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice response Sealark, I couldnt have said it any better. We are all pretty generous, but fishing spots are still sacred to some.


----------

